# need help with a cheesecake recipe



## kristyc (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi my name is Kristy and I am a new user. Please bare with me I am not familiar with "posting". I am an avid baker (hopefully will open a bakery some day) and could really
use some help with a recipe. Here is my problem: I stink at adjusting recipes to add new ingredients. I have a master cheesecake recipe that I LOVE. The problem is I want to make variations on this recipe - one idea that I really wanted to try out soon is Almond Joy which I would make a brownie crust (already got that down) and for the filling I want to incorporate cream of coconut and almond extract - which is my problem. I know that cheesecakes have a specific balance of moist ingredients and I have no idea how much of what I would take out to allow for the addition of the cream of coconut and almond extract. The recipe I use now already calls for vanilla so I am assuming that I can just exchange the almond for the vanilla and that would solve that problem but not sure as to the cream of coconut - I don't know how much I would need to use to get enough of a coconut taste. Is there a formula that exists that would make this easier for me to figure out on my own?? I have many many ideas for different cheesecakes using this master recipe but no clue on how to adjust it!!
Any help you could offer on the subject would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## queenleo (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't know the answer either but my suggestion would be to add coconut extract. I don't know if this is a bake or no-bake recipe so another option would be to add actual desicated coconut to the mix or add 1-2 tbsp of flour or cornflour as it will absorbs some of the liquid. Another thing you can try if you find it too liquid, is to cook it for a little bit longer in the oven or maybe not to put too much eggs in. If it is a no-bake recipe, try putting/melting the gelatin in the cream of coconut instead.
It is hard to figure out what to take out as we don't know what ingredients you are using or the ratios of your recipe, so it would help in the future if you mention them.
I wish you luck experimenting.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Try here https://www.lorannoils.com/ I have used almost all their products and find them spot on for true flavor without that bitter extract taste. They are oils and very concentrated so you will only need a drop or two. Just about any cake supply shop will carry their product line.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Google "coconut cheesecake." Create a recipe based on a synthesis of those recipes you find most appealing. For instance, the recipes which look best to me use "Coco Lopez" (a kind of smooth, rich, sweetened cream of coconut used in mixing drinks) and flour.

Don't expect perfect results on the first try. Perfecting a recipe -- especially baking -- usually takes some tweaking. 

The flour in my synthesized recipe would "balance" out the Coco Lopez so the cake will set while retaining an appropriately dense and moist texture. 

More generally, a little flour can cover a multitude of sins in cheesecake while creating some of its owns. Most good cheesecake bakers either use very little or don't use it at all in their "basic" recipes. But when it comes to adding wet ingredients it's an adjustment which has to be made. And, again, you'll see that it's something most good cheesecake bakers do. The idea is to use as little as necessary. 

Learning to balance flour is an important milestone on your road to becoming a professional cheesecake baker. Even with flour in the mix, you can still taste test raw better to see if it's right. And, of course, you absolutely should. You're probably going to need to adjust your sugar amounts by taste anyway.

Personally, I wouldn't use a "brownie" crust for an Almond Joy cheesecake. Brownies are not "Almond Joy." I'd make a cooke crust with crushed macaroons with chocolate wafers or chocolate graham crackers; mix almond meal with chocolate wafers; or, make some sort of almond crust (graham crackers and almond meal, perhaps) and get the chocolate into the cheesecake itself via chocolate chips or some other way. But that's me, not you. Just something to think about. 

Dessicated coconut could play hob with your texture. Not necessarily a bad thing, Almond Joys have plenty of coconut texture, but it's gooey and not grainy -- a challenge in a cheesecake. 

Personally, I try to avoid most extracts -- especially the artificial ones. They hit the palate too hard initially, and leave a not-that-pleasant aftertaste. Again, that's not a universal condemnation or a warning not to use -- just sayin' is all. Almond extract is an exception; there are lots of easy to find good ones. And plenty of good bakers are very high on high quality extracts from specific sources -- if we tried the good ones we'd probably like them too. Anyway, I'd lean away from coconut extract and towards something like Coco Lopez, or even "Coconut Snow" (another bar product made for Pina Coladas and San Juans -- this time a dry one designed to dissolve). 

Good luck with this,
BDL


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Adding toasted coconut and almonds to your chcolate crust then bake the cheese cake "custard" will put some great flavor in.

Is there moisture in the master formula? Is ther extract in the master formula? 
What a yummy problem to have to solve!!!


----------



## kristyc (Jan 15, 2010)

I do want to use the coco lopez - I always have that on hand. (I have made a coconut cream pie with this stuff and it really does wonders for the taste and texture).
I am sorry I forgot to give the ingredients for the cheesecake they are:
4 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese
1 2/3 cups sugar
1/4 cup cornstarch
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
2 extra large eggs
3/4 cup heavy cream


I was also wondering if maybe a liqueur would do the trick - my question with that is,
there would be kids eating this cheesecake and I know that alcohol does not completely burn off so I wasn't sure and again even with a liqueur I do not know what to replace in the recipe. I have so many different cheesecake ideas I wish there was a simple formula for removing and adding. Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Exchange the vanilla ext for Almond ext - pure. 
Change out the cream for coco lopez and drop the sugar by 1/3 cup. 

Enjoy the Almond Joy!


----------



## kristyc (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks!! I am going to try doing as you suggested and see how it comes out.
I will let you know. Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## thepieguy (Jan 21, 2010)

I know this post is probably too late for you to make any use of it; however, if you really love your master cheescake recipe, you can always make a Haupia cheesecake using it. Leave the ingredients as they are, but reduce the master cheescake quantity enough to allow a layer on top (yes, this will take some meddling with quantities). Then make a haupia topping, which is a very firm coconut pudding.


3 tbs cornstarch
dash of salt
3 tbs sugar
2 cups coconut milk

Mix together the first three ingredients.
Mix in 1/2 cup of coconut milk, gently, and blend, and set mixture aside
Heat the remaining coconut milk on low Add prepared mixture, stirring constantly until thick
Pour into shallow pan and let cool
Spread on top of cheesecake for top layer
I found this recipe on bakespace.com and manipulated it only a bit when I messed with it.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike,

The _haupia_ topping looks like it would be fantastic. I could see adding some rum and pineapple to the cheesecake itself.

I'm inferring that the topping goes on when the cheesecake is baked, cooled enough to be firm enough to support the topping and the little bit of handling it takes to spread it evenly. Then the whole thing goes into the reefer to finish setting up, chill and ripen.

Right?

BDL


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

*edit* 'twas a silly thought


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

If you could get your hands on some cream of coconut (the more pasty stuff - not coconut milk) substitute it for a portion of the cream cheese or heavy cream. i.e. if you're using 2 lbs. of cream cheese and a portion of sour cream and a portion of heavy cream, substitute about 12 ounces of cream of coconut for 12 ounces of volume - maybe 6 oz. of sour cream and 6 oz. of heavy cream. (Don't know your recipe - just giving an example.) I'd eliminate the almond extract and do chocolate dipped almonds on top of the cake or make a separate layer for the almond flavor (i.e. make ganache and flavor it with ground almonds - make the ganache potently almond flavored). Coconut can be a subtle flavor and if you've got coconut fighting with almond, it sort of dilutes both.

Truth be told, you're going to have to experiment and experience has taught me this: WRITE THINGS DOWN. Anytime I develop a recipe, I write stuff down. When one of my customers likes something, they expect to find the same product consistently and not have their mouth all ready for what they experienced in the past, only to find out I didn't add "a pinch of this or a dash of that." Consistency is key. Once you find the balance of ingredients that makes you happy, turning out that product consistently will keep your customers coming back.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

I have been following and this recipe has potential. Trouble is I am not so experienced as to be able to pick and choose among all the great ingredients. Can someone take a look at all the posts and come up with a cohesive plan? mimi


----------



## b1rdrose (Feb 10, 2010)

Add crushed toasted almonds and coconut to the choc graham crust. I do this often. Guests love it. It was delicious. Using Cappucino syrups add great flavor also. Do this by taste as they can be strong.
Mandy


----------



## keakitty (Oct 22, 2011)

This is an old post but, here goes anyway! Haupia Cheesecake with macnut shortbread crust is all the rave in Hawaii! I haven't been able to find the exact recipe online today and my recipes are in route from Hawaii to Florida! But I'm making it today and this is what I'm doing: Find a shortbread crust for cheesecakes, no bake cheesecake filling, and a good haupia recipe from such sights as Hawaii Community College or University of Hawaii! Do not use vanilla in your haupia recipe because it takes away from the delicate flavor of the coconut milk. I've made haupia with milk and water with no significant difference in taste. The haupia sets up quickly and if you wait too long to spread it over your cheesecake, it will not be smooth! There is no need to flavor your cheesecake mixture but if you like you could try it with coconut extract however, I sugest you try it without it first... you will be surprised at how great it tastes as is! And please what ever you do... don't over do it with pineapple or coconut flakes or anything else...  It seems mainlanders add pineapple to everything and label it Hawaiian! Real Hawaiian's rarely ever use pineapple or shredded coconut! They eat fresh pineapple and fresh coconut! And pineapple was introduced to Hawaii by non-Hawaiians! Enjoy your Haupia cheesecake with macnut shortbread! I am making it today for my Florida Family! Aloha


----------



## keakitty (Oct 22, 2011)

I did a quick search and couldn't find the exact recipe so here it is:

Crust:

1 1/2 C. Flour

1 1/2 block butter

4 T. sugar

1/2 C. chopped macnuts

Mix and press into 9x12 pan, bake 15-20 minutes at 350

Filling:

16 oz. cream cheese

8 oz. cool whip

1/2 C. sugar

(may substitute sour cream for 8 oz. of the cream cheese)

Mix and spread over cooled crust

Haupia topping:

2 cans coconut milk

1 C. sugar

1/2 C. water

mix separtely in small bowl:

1/4 C. cornstarch

1/2 C. water

Mix first 3 ingredients in a saucepan over med heat untill bubbles starts to boil. Add cornstarch and water mixture and stir untill thick and shiny.

Let rest only a few minutes (it sets fast and if you wait too long it will not be smooth and shiny in the end)

Spread over cold cheese cake and chill till set.

May garnish with sliced Kiwi.

It's ono!


----------



## keakitty (Oct 22, 2011)

PS- This is the only no-bake cheesecake that I make and it is because it is so creamy and it matches the haupia! It is a desert in it's own class and I wouldn't dare try it with a baked cheesecake recipe but if you do let me know how you like the no-bake compared to a baked one! Mahalo


----------

